# Immer wieder freitags... kommt Post von Firstway



## Soko (15 November 2003)

Neue Nachricht von Firstway!

Ich hatte Ende Oktober den technischen Prüfbericht ( § 16 TKV) angefordert und mitgeteilt, dass ich den "Masterconnektor" zu keinem Zeitpunkt erhalten habe.

Die Antwort geht mit keiner Silbe auf den geforderten Prüfbericht ein! :motz: 

... " Ich bin mir 100% sicher, dass sich bei näherer Betrachtung  Ihrerseits herausstellen wird, dass es sich bei Ihnen einfach nur um ein versehentliches "anklicken" des "Akzeptieren" Buttons gehandelt hat. ..." :abgelehnt: 

Was soll denn das????
Sind solche "versehentlichen Geschäfte" überhaupt legal?


... " freue mich darüber, dass Sie genauso Verständnis haben, dass wir für unsere Dienstleistungen bezahlt werden möchten, so wie auch Sie für Ihre Arbeit  entsprechend entlohnt werden  und verbleibe..."

Frechheit! Vergleicht der doch seine Arbeit mit meiner. Ich muss tatsächlich eine Leistung erbringen, wenn ich Kohle will.  :bang: 

Beigefügt ist eine dreiseitige Erklärung ( mit Bildern) über den Bezahlvorgang ( wohl anstelle des Prüfberichtes).

Bild 4 ( abgebildete Rechnung), die ich nie auf dem Bildschirm hatte!
"Nachdem der Kunde auf Weiter geklickt hat und die Sofware die kostenpflichtige Verbindung aufgebaut hat, wird der Internetexplorer aufgerufen und der Kunde bekommt seinen Lizenzcode zusammen mit einer Rechnung ..."

Tatsächlich hatte ich die "Rechnung" erstmals auf der Telekomrechnung gesehen.

Sven Schmidt hat dieses Mal nicht unterschrieben.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (15 November 2003)

Soko schrieb:
			
		

> ... " Ich bin mir 100% sicher, dass sich bei näherer Betrachtung Ihrerseits herausstellen wird, dass es sich bei Ihnen einfach nur um ein versehentliches "anklicken" des "Akzeptieren" Buttons gehandelt hat. ..."
> 
> Was soll denn das????
> Sind solche "versehentlichen Geschäfte" überhaupt legal?



Die legen Dir den Irrtum quasi in den Mund. Der ist in verschiedenen Formen im BGB geregelt, wobei wahrscheinlich dahingestellt bleiben kann, ob die Gegenseite bewusst darauf abgestellt hat, einen Irrtum zu erregen. Denn schlimmstenfalls hieße es für Dich, den sogenannten Vertrauensschaden zu ersetzen. Und das wären in den meisten Fällen die tatsächlichen Kosten für eine Telefonverbindung im Sekundenbereich.

Wenn er sich 100% sicher ist, dass es sich um ein Versehen handelt, dann hat er auch eingesehen, dass kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. Wunderbares Eigentor...


----------



## Rechenknecht (15 November 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn er sich 100% sicher ist, dass es sich um ein Versehen handelt, dann hat er auch eingesehen, dass kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. Wunderbares Eigentor...


 :steinigung:  :vlol:


----------



## benjamin (16 November 2003)

*firstway*

@soko
genau dieses Schreiben bekam ich vor 2 Wochen. Allerdings haben die bei mir vergessen diese Anlagen beizulegen. War zwar im Schreiben erwähnt aber nicht dabei. Habe aber nicht darauf reagiert. Wenn ich das schon lese "versehentliches Anklicken"


----------



## Soko (16 November 2003)

*Re: firstway*



			
				benjamin schrieb:
			
		

> @soko
> genau dieses Schreiben bekam ich vor 2 Wochen. Allerdings haben die bei mir vergessen diese Anlagen beizulegen. War zwar im Schreiben erwähnt aber nicht dabei. Habe aber nicht darauf reagiert. Wenn ich das schon lese "versehentliches Anklicken"



Dann hast du ja auch "versehentlich" ein Geschäft getätigt!?

Ein weiteres Zitat: " Gerne würden wir die "Sicherheitskopie" unseres Dialers analysieren, den sie getestet haben..."
Ich habe den Dialer nicht getestet, sondern wurde von ihm geschädigt.
Wenn der Dialer in Ordnung ist, warum wollen sie ihn dann noch testen?


----------



## Soko (16 November 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> [quote="Soko
> 
> ... Denn schlimmstenfalls hieße es für Dich, den sogenannten Vertrauensschaden zu ersetzen. Und das wären in den meisten Fällen die tatsächlichen Kosten für eine Telefonverbindung im Sekundenbereich.
> 
> Wenn er sich 100% sicher ist, dass es sich um ein Versehen handelt, dann hat er auch eingesehen, dass kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. Wunderbares Eigentor...



Heisst das, ich bin ziemlich raus aus der Sache? Wegen der Telefonverbindung im Sekundenbereich werden sie ja kaum vor Gericht ziehen!?


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2003)

Soko schrieb:
			
		

> Heisst das, ich bin ziemlich raus aus der Sache? Wegen der Telefonverbindung im Sekundenbereich werden sie ja kaum vor Gericht ziehen!?


Die Gegenseite(n) in diesen Angelegenheiten verhalten sich nicht unbedingt rational, von daher würde ich mich nicht zu früh freuen bzw. solche Schlüsse ziehen.

Bei einem "Versehen" wären aber doch auch sämtliche Schadenersatzansprüche abgewehrt, oder?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (16 November 2003)

Man sollte sich bei Firstway einfach mal anschauen, welche Kette die Forderung durchlaufen hat. Die sitzen doch offensichtlich ganz alleine auf ihrem Mist, weil sonst keiner mehr die Forderung beitreiben will.

Schadensersatz bei Irrtum:
Man sollte wohl zunächst (hilfsweise?) das Rechtsgeschäft wegen Irrtums angefochten haben. Da zwei Parteien beteiligt sind, muss man sich überlegen, wer für den Irrtum kausal verantwortlich ist. Das schöne Schreiben legt den Geschädigten den Irrtum ja "100%" nahe und da ist die Frage dann schon berechtigt: Wenn sich die Gegenseite soooo sicher ist, hat sie dann versucht (mittels arglistiger Täuschung?), den Geschädigten ein Rechtsgeschäft unterzuschieben? Dann hätte Firstway logischerweise keine Ansprüche, sondern der Staatsanwalt sollte sich mit der straftrechtlichen Seite dieser Angelegenheit befassen. Ersatz des sogenannten Vertrauensschadens käme dann in Frage, wenn die Gegenseite auf die objektive Richtigkeit der abgegebenen Erklärung vertrauen durfte.


			
				Firstway schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mir 100% sicher, dass sich bei näherer Betrachtung Ihrerseits herausstellen wird, dass es sich bei Ihnen einfach nur um ein versehentliches "anklicken" des "Akzeptieren" Buttons gehandelt hat.


Und diese gesicherte Erkenntnis spricht eindeutig dagegen.

Ich würde nicht erwarten, das so etwas vor Gericht geht, allerdings kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass Firstway noch weiter Briefmarken und Papier in seine "Außenstände" investiert...


----------



## benjamin (16 November 2003)

*firstway*

Die Anlagen die firstway aufführt, (Rechnung mit Lizenzcode und Bilder vom Bezahlvorgang) sind aber erst seit ein paar Monaten so. Im November (ich weis nicht genau wie lange) war dieses Verfahren nicht so. Wahrscheinlich erst nach diversen Strafanzeigen.
Er hat wohl vergessen, dass bei den Geschädigten vom Nov.Dez. andere Beweise vorliegen.


----------



## linsensuppenmann (16 November 2003)

Hi,

also an Firstway würde ich keinen einzigen Cent mehr zahlen. Aufgrund diverser Strafanträge gegen die Geschäftsführung teilt mir die Staatsanwaltschaft Lübeck folgendes mit:

Ihre Anzeige ist von der Staatswanwaltschaft Lübeck zu o.g. Aktenzeichen übernommen worden, da hier ein umfangreiches Ermittlungsverfahren gegen J.L. und R.C. (die Namen findet Ihr in den Schreiben von Firstway unter Geschäftsführung) wegen des Verdachts des gewerbsmäßigen Betruges und anderer Tatbestände geführt wird. Es sind dabei noch weitere Ermittlungen erforderlich. Mit einem Abschluss der Ermittlungsarbeiten ist deshalb nicht in Kürze zu rechnen...

Also, das wird noch was Dickes bei rauskommen!!!!

cu





			
				Soko schrieb:
			
		

> Neue Nachricht von Firstway!
> 
> Ich hatte Ende Oktober den technischen Prüfbericht ( § 16 TKV) angefordert und mitgeteilt, dass ich den "Masterconnektor" zu keinem Zeitpunkt erhalten habe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Counselor (16 November 2003)

linsensuppenmann schrieb:
			
		

> Also, das wird noch was Dickes bei rauskommen!!!!



Dann geht es vor Gericht. Vor das Strafgericht. Die Firtsway könnte die zweite Interfun werden


Counselor


----------



## KatzenHai (17 November 2003)

Zur Irrtumslehre (etwa weiter oben) zur Versachlichung:


§ 119 BGB - Anfechtbarkeit wegen Irrtums:
(1) Wer bei der Abgabe einer Willenserklärung über deren Inhalt im Irrtum war oder eine Erklärung dieses Inhalts überhaupt nicht abgeben wollte, kann die Erklärung anfechten, wenn anzunehmen ist, dass er sie bei Kenntnis der Sachlage und bei verständiger Würdigung des Falles nicht abgegeben haben würde. 
(2) Als Irrtum über den Inhalt der Erklärung gilt auch der Irrtum über solche Eigenschaften der Person oder der Sache, die im Verkehr als wesentlich angesehen werden.
Wichtige Unterscheidung: Der sog. "Motivirrtum" erteilt kein Anfechtungsrecht, also wenn ich mich z.B. über den Wert der Sache irre oder über andere Beweggründe (warum will ich diesen Vertrag) irrig urteile.

_Und genau das möchte man hier ggf. von euch hören, um nachher sagen zu können: Ätsch, unbeachtlicher Motivirrtum!_

Faktisch jedoch handelt es sich meistens in derartigen Fällen um den Irrtum, eine vertragliche Bindung überhaupt einzugehen, hilfsweise, eine solche mit einem Minutensalär von "MehrAlsEinFamilienbesuchBeiMcD".
Und dieser "Erklärungsirrtum" ist von § 119 BGB erfasst, sodass ein Anfechtungsgrund bestehen kann.

Wobei die Frage, ob überhaupt eine "Willenerklärung" (getragen vom Erklärungswillen) vorliegt, zuerst zu prüfen ist. Und hier scheitern recht viele Dialer ja bereits ...


----------



## Soko (18 November 2003)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Irrtumslehre (etwa weiter oben) zur Versachlichung:
> 
> 
> _Und genau das möchte man hier ggf. von euch hören, um nachher sagen zu können: Ätsch, unbeachtlicher Motivirrtum!_
> ...



Danke, aber das ist doch sehr kompliziert. Wer hat nur diese komplizierten Gesetze zu verantworten?
Du meinst, diese Formulierungen im Schreiben von Firstway sind durchdacht und genau kalkuliert!? 
Nehme ich zu Recht an, dass ich diesbezüglich besser keine Erklärungen abgeben werde, sondern abwarte, was die Gegenseite macht.
Sollten sie vor Gericht ziehen, ist für mich die Sache klar, dass ich sofort einen Anwalt beauftragen würde.


----------



## KatzenHai (19 November 2003)

Diese Gesetze wurden Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts von klugen Juristen erfunden - und bewähren sich eigentlich recht gut.

Keine Ahnung, ob Firstway kalkuliert hat oder nicht - deren Anwalt wird sich aber gerne auf folgende Argumentation stürzen, wenn sie ihm präsentiert wird:

"Ich habe versehentlich auf OK geklickt, als sich der vollkommene RegTP-konforme Dialer zeigte. Danach habe ich ebenso versehentlich die bestehenden Möglichkeiten nicht genutzt, diese Verbindung wieder zu beenden."

Argumentation: Also wurde mit Wissen und Wollen der kostenpflichtigen Verbindung die Erklärung "Ich mach das jetzt" abgegeben - alle Einwände sind Motivirrtümer, die Zahlungspflicht besteht. Vor allem: Der Mehrwert etc. muss nicht mehr bewiesen werden.

Kurzum: SO sollte es besser nicht aussehen ...


----------



## benjamin (20 November 2003)

*firstway*

Zahlungspflicht besteht ist o.k., aber was ist mit der gekauften Ware?


----------



## KatzenHai (20 November 2003)

*Re: firstway*



			
				benjamin schrieb:
			
		

> Zahlungspflicht besteht ist o.k., aber was ist mit der gekauften Ware?



???


----------

